# Best tape to use in 3M hand masker for brick masking that is under wood trim.



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi bros,
I have an exterior that has 6" wood trim sofits with brick under that. I will spray and back roll frieze board,sofits facia. So what is the best tape to stick to face brick?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

1 1/2"


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Woodco said:


> 1 1/2"


1.5", just more surface area. Regular 3M 202 or the 3M exterior stuff?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

In my experience, the best tape to stick to brick is the red stucco/concrete tape. Of course, it does not work in a hand masker, but you could put it across the top course of bricks where they meet the soffitt, then use your usual 3m tape and plastic of your liking in a hand masker to adhere to the red tape. I would think that is the most bullet proof way to mask the brick.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I second Semiprojohn’s recommendation of Stucco tape for masking brick. Plus it doesn’t leave residue behind, which can happen with some 2020 tapes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this stuff for brick 










It helps to push it down with your duster as you go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

See green tape above. Run a border all the way around with this and then use your hand masker with a roll of cheap tape. Stucco tape is overkill.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

100 % Scotch green hard to stick tape as per Paradigmzz instruction. I've tried many tapes and methods for brick/masonry and have found this to be the absolute best.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just use regular tape, unless theres a problem, but I've never had one with brick like that. Spraying stuff like that goes so quick, it doesnt need to stay up very long.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Baron Painting, I would use a super fast spray mist of 3m spray adhesive, then mask with 1.5 inch blonde tape like pg5 ftom intertape.

If you want to pretape or double tape, , it would be more secure to hold your masking down an inch, then place 1.5" tape above that up tight to the freeze block.


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> 100 % Scotch green hard to stick tape as per Paradigmzz instruction. I've tried many tapes and methods for brick/masonry and have found this to be the absolute best.


Yes, Niver used that green stuff but now think I will. Thanks for the hack.


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Jmayspaint said:


> I like this stuff for brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suggested it first so credit goes to you thanks. I will try it.
Brian


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just did a brick whole house today exactly like what you're asking about. Regular cheap 1 1/2" tape worked just fine. Of course, if you want to spend the extra money, be my guest.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I always free-hand the important taping first, and then use 1.5" 2020 tape with the hand-masker on top of it. I can never get perfect accuracy with a hand masker so it takes me 2 steps.

If I want 100% certainty I use the red colored brick and stucco tape. It's basically a high adhesive duck tape. I often use duck tape too.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

The best I have used is dolphin tape. It’s sticks very well and will never leave residue.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> Hi Baron Painting, *I would use a super fast spray mist of 3m spray adhesive,* then mask with 1.5 inch blonde tape like pg5 ftom intertape.
> 
> If you want to pretape or double tape, , it would be more secure to hold your masking down an inch, then place 1.5" tape above that up tight to the freeze block.


Hey Ridesarize, have you tried the Home Depot Spray Adhesive? It tends to not leave traces of residue, be it a film or sheen. Even in reflective light you can't tell when you spray it on concrete or brick, and the sticky aftertaste melts away soon after unmasking.

Super 77 is awesome spray adhesive, but it can definitely leave a film, even when giving it a super quick pass. Anyways, I use the HD Spray Adhesive on concrete, brick, even the upper-most portions of roof sections on dormers that tend to still be a little dirty, where tape alone does not stick.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Hey Ridesarize, have you tried the Home Depot Spray Adhesive? It tends to not leave traces of residue, be it a film or sheen. Even in reflective light you can't tell when you spray it on concrete or brick, and the sticky aftertaste melts away soon after unmasking.
> 
> Super 77 is awesome spray adhesive, but it can definitely leave a film, even when giving it a super quick pass. Anyways, I use the HD Spray Adhesive on concrete, brick, even the upper-most portions of roof sections on dormers that tend to still be a little dirty, where tape alone does not stick.


Hi there. I haven't tried the hd stuff. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I always "cut in" with a 1" tape before using the hand masker. I'm not as accurate when using the hand masker as I am free handing tape. I like to use 1" green frog tape whenever possible because it doesn't leak and it pulls off better than 3M 2020.

For brick or cement parging I use duct tape first and then use the hand masker. I use 1.5" 3M 2020 in the hand masker to tape over the duct tape.

They sell a red duct tape for those types of surfaces which is just duct tape with better adhesion.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> Hi there. I haven't tried the hd stuff. Thanks for the tip.


Actually, I was mistaken. Just went in shop and noticed that it IS in fact a 3m spray adhesive. Not super 77 though. I believe it's got the number "45" on it. I have actually tried the HD's version, and maybe it might be useful if you're trying to stick 2 pieces of paper together, but beyond that, it sucks.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I always free-hand the important taping first, and then use 1.5" 2020 tape with the hand-masker on top of it. I can never get perfect accuracy with a hand masker so it takes me 2 steps.
> 
> If I want 100% certainty I use the red colored brick and stucco tape. It's basically a high adhesive duck tape. I often use duck tape too.


29 years masking and I still can't get 100% accuracy with just a hand-masker, (I'm a very slow learner). I use the same green tape mentioned above first. After my tape border, 1" 2020 on hand-masker.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

light green works good


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.pmhardware.co.uk/product...y-uv-resistant-masking-tape-tarp-stucco-copy/


----------

